# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Siemens] wfm 3030

## pourpou

το συγκεκριμενο πλυντηριο ρουχων με enr wfm3030/04 κολλαει το προγραμα σε διαφορα σημεια.το μοτερακι του προγραμματιστη δουλευει αλλα δεν γυρνανε παντα τα υπολοιπα γραναζακια για να συνεχισει το προγραμμα.
μπορει για παραδειγμα εκει που θα κολλησει να γυρναει ο καδος για παντα.
πιθανοτατα ειναι ο προγραμματιστης αλλα μηπως ειναι κατι αλλο;
αντλια καλη αντισταση καλη και το ρελε της αντιστασης οπλιζει και δινει και 220 στην αντισταση.
το δοκιμασα και με τον θερμοστατη εκτος,κολλαει παλι

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> μπορει για παραδειγμα εκει που θα κολλησει να γυρναει ο καδος για παντα.


Όταν θα ξανασυμβεί το παραπάνω , ελέγχεις αν τροφοδοτείται το μοτεράκι του εγκεφάλου (καμιά φορά έχει ελαττωματικό το πηνίο από το μοτεράκι και όταν ζεσταθεί κόβει και αργότερα ξαναδίνει ) με αποτέλεσμα εκεί που θα κολλήσει να συνεχίζει να δίνει την ίδια εντολή μόνιμα .




> το δοκιμασα και με τον θερμοστατη εκτος,κολλαει παλι


 Αυτό είναι άλλη περίπτωση και συμπεριλαμβάνεται στον σωστό προγραμματισμό (περιμένει ο εγκέφαλος και η κίνηση από το μοτεράκι στάσιμη το "okey " από θερμοστάτη ότι το νερό ζεστάθηκε και μπορεί πλέον να τρέξει το υπόλοιπο πρόγραμμα )

----------


## pourpou

πετρο το μοτερακι δεν σταματαει την ωρα που τρωει το κολλημα,δουλευει κανονικα και φαινονται και καποια γραναζακια που γυρνανε ομως ο μυλος σταματαει να γυρναει και κολλαει το προγραμμα,του εριξα μια με την πενσα του προγραμματιστη και ξεκολλησε για μια στιγμη.
σκεφτομαι να ριξω λιγο wd40 μηπως και στρωσει

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> δουλευει κανονικα και φαινονται και καποια γραναζακια που γυρνανε ομως ο μυλος σταματαει να γυρναει και κολλαει το προγραμμα


Επομένως το πρόβλημα είναι μηχανικό και είναι στον 1ο μύλο που ανήκει στην περιοχή εντολών του μοτέρ (δεξιά - αριστερά περιστροφή ) . Μένει να παρατηρείς από το μοτέρ + γρανάζια +* ωστήρα που κινε*ί τον 1ο μύλο που βρίσκεται μετά τα γρανάζια αν ξεφεύγει / γλυστρά  και γιατί (φθορά ωστήρα / δεν κοντράρει για να σπρώξει κτλ ) . Αν δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι αντικαθιστάς όλο το πρόγραμμα . ( φυσικά αν είναι από τους προγραμματιστές που σου δίνουν και οπτικό πεδίο για να εντοπίσεις με ευκολία κάτι τέτοιο αλλιώς δύσκολα ).




> του εριξα μια με την πενσα του προγραμματιστη και ξεκολλησε για μια στιγμη.


Αυτό λέγετε " mechanical reset "  (αντί του reset της ηλεκτρονικής πλακέτας )  ή αλλιώς επαναπρογραμματισμός "Firmware "  :Lol: 




> σκεφτομαι να ριξω λιγο wd40 μηπως και στρωσει


 Όπου ρίξεις να είναι μόνο γρανάζια / άξονες μύλου και μόνο εκεί / όχι στις επαφές εντολών / προτιμότερο γράσο εκεί που πρέπει.

----------


## pourpou

> Επομένως το πρόβλημα είναι μηχανικό και είναι στον 1ο μύλο που ανήκει στην περιοχή εντολών του μοτέρ (δεξιά - αριστερά περιστροφή ) . Μένει να παρατηρείς από το μοτέρ + γρανάζια +* ωστήρα που κινε*ί τον 1ο μύλο που βρίσκεται μετά τα γρανάζια αν ξεφεύγει / γλυστρά  και γιατί (φθορά ωστήρα / δεν κοντράρει για να σπρώξει κτλ ) . Αν δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι αντικαθιστάς όλο το πρόγραμμα . ( φυσικά αν είναι από τους προγραμματιστές που σου δίνουν και οπτικό πεδίο για να εντοπίσεις με ευκολία κάτι τέτοιο αλλιώς δύσκολα ).
> 
> 
> Αυτό λέγετε* " mechanical reset "*  (αντί του reset της ηλεκτρονικής πλακέτας )  ή αλλιώς επαναπρογραμματισμός "Firmware " 
> 
>  Όπου ρίξεις να είναι μόνο γρανάζια / άξονες μύλου και μόνο εκεί / όχι στις επαφές εντολών / προτιμότερο γράσο εκεί που πρέπει.


χαχαχα καλο!!!λοιπον ο προγραμματιστης δεν εχει καπακια για να τα βγαλω και να δω μεσα αλλα τελος παντων εριξα wd40 και θα δειξει πως θα παει,για καινουριο ανταλλακτικο ουτε κουβεντα,εχει πανω απο 250 κι αν υπαρχει γιατι ειναι και καποιων ετων,ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> εχει πανω απο 250





> εριξα wd40 και θα δειξει


https://www.ransomspares.co.uk/parts...-188/60211.htm
???????? χρειάζονται διευκρινήσεις και από άλλους . Δεν έχει μηχανικά μόνο στοιχεία όπως νόμιζα

----------


## tipos

Ο μόνος λόγος για να κολλάει το πρόγραμμα σε ενα wfm με το μοτερακι σε λειτουργία είναι μόνο ο ίδιος ο προγραμματιστής ο οποίος δεν επιδέχεται επέμβαση. Δυστυχώς μόνο με αντικατάσταση του προγραμματιστή θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα.
Η πλακέτα αφορά μόνο την λειτουργία του μοτέρ.

----------

Κυριακίδης (05-03-19), greekengineer (11-03-19), pourpou (05-03-19)

----------


## pourpou

η τιμη που βρηκα πανω απο 250 αφορα τον προγραμματιστη και οχι την πλακετα,θα δουμε πως θα παει στις επομενες πλυσεις να ειστε καλα!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το "δεν επιδέχεται επέμβαση " το εννοείς από την άποψη ότι ο προγραμματιστής είναι κολλημένος επίσης σε πλακέτα? ή εννοείς ακόμα και τον ίδιο προγραμματιστή αφού βγει .

----------


## tipos

Ο συγκεκριμένος προγραμματιστής είναι σαν να ανοίγεις ένα μηχανικό ρολόι χειρός. Μόλις τον ανοίξεις απλά χάνεις τη μπάλα,άσε που άντε και κατάφερες να τον ανοίξεις μετά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τον κλήσεις. Χώρια ότι δεν υπάρχουν ανταλλακτικά για την επισκευή του παρά μόνο από κανέναν παλιό με διαφορετικό πρόβλημα.
Η λειτουργία του δεν είναι όπως τα παλιά crouzet προγράμματα που με μια περιστροφή του μήλου του μοτέρ έκανε ένα βήμα το πρόγραμμα. Είναι κάτι διαφορετικό που δεν έχω ασχοληθεί σοβαρά για να το κατανοήσω. Είναι πάντως συχνή βλάβη τα τελευταία χρόνια, μάλλον αρχίζουν να παραδίδουν το πνεύμα αυτά τα μοντέλα μετά από 25 και πλέον χρόνια λειτουργίας.

----------

Κυριακίδης (05-03-19), greekengineer (11-03-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ο μόνος λόγος για να κολλάει το πρόγραμμα σε ενα wfm με το μοτερακι σε λειτουργία είναι μόνο ο ίδιος ο προγραμματιστής ο οποίος δεν επιδέχεται επέμβαση. Δυστυχώς μόνο με αντικατάσταση του προγραμματιστή θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα.
> *Η πλακέτα αφορά μόνο την λειτουργία του μοτέρ.*





> Η λειτουργία του δεν είναι όπως τα παλιά crouzet προγράμματα που με μια περιστροφή του μήλου του μοτέρ έκανε ένα βήμα το πρόγραμμα. *Είναι κάτι διαφορετικό που δεν έχω ασχοληθεί σοβαρά για να το κατανοήσω.* Είναι πάντως συχνή βλάβη τα τελευταία χρόνια, μάλλον αρχίζουν να παραδίδουν το πνεύμα αυτά τα μοντέλα μετά από 25 και πλέον χρόνια λειτουργίας


Αν υποθέσουμε κάποιος έχει μόνο την πλακέτα της λειτουργίας μοτέρ και το μοτέρ (χωρίς παρουσία του μηχανικού χρονοδιακόπτη) θα μπορούσε εφόσον γνωρίσει τα άκρα (βύσματα ) της λειτουργίας της πλακέτας να λειτουργεί και χειροκίνητα το μοτέρ μέσο αυτής της πλακέτας ? (στροφές δεξιά - αριστερά - στύψιμο ) 
Ότι τυχόν προστασίες που πιθανόν να έχει αυτή η πλακέτα , βρίσκονται μόνο σε αυτήν? ή επεκτείνονται και στην συμπληρωματική πλακέτα που υπάρχει πάνω στον χρονοδιακόπτη?  (δύσκολη ερώτηση και δεν είναι υποχρεωτικές οι απαντήσεις )

----------


## tipos

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι γίνεται. Ο προγραμματιστής δεν έχει καμία πλακέτα,αν τον δεις από κοντά είναι απλά ένας χοντοκομμενος προγραμματιστής.
Ένας καλός ηλεκτρονικός είμαι σίγουρος ότι μπορεί να το κάνει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ο προγραμματιστής δεν έχει καμία πλακέτα,


Π.χ. σαν τον παρακάτω εννοούσα 
http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=22965 φαίνεται σαν να έχει εξτρά ηλεκτρονικά (εκτός της άλλης πλακέτας οδήγησης ) 




> Ένας καλός ηλεκτρονικός είμαι σίγουρος ότι μπορεί να το κάνει.


Ποιο πράγμα ? να βρει όσο αφορά την πλακέτα οδήγησης να σου πει ποια είναι τα "κλειδιά" / βύσματα ώστε να επηρεάσεις την λειτουργία της πλακέτας οδήγησης στο π.χ. να γυρίσει δεξιά - αριστερά - γρήγορες ? 

Την ιδιαιτερότητα που έχουν οι γρήγορες στροφές (αργή επιτάχυνση στην αρχή και ομαλά προς τις πιο γρήγορες στροφές ) το έχει σαν σύστημα μέσα στην πλακέτα οδήγησης ? ή μαζί με την πλακέτα (συμπεριλαμβανόμενα ηλεκτρονικά ) του χρονοδιακόπτη? για την όποια προστασία του μοτέρ π.χ. υπερφόρτωση από κάποιο ζόρι .

----------


## diony

> Την ιδιαιτερότητα που έχουν οι γρήγορες στροφές (αργή επιτάχυνση στην αρχή και ομαλά προς τις πιο γρήγορες στροφές ) το έχει σαν σύστημα μέσα στην πλακέτα οδήγησης ? ή μαζί με την πλακέτα (συμπεριλαμβανόμενα ηλεκτρονικά ) του χρονοδιακόπτη? για την όποια προστασία του μοτέρ π.χ. υπερφόρτωση από κάποιο ζόρι .


Αυτό γίνεται καθαρά από την πλακέτα ,διότι στη φάση του στυψίματος και ενώ έχει πάρει φουλ στροφές , αν σταματήσεις τη λειτουργία από το ON-OFF  και το ξεκινήσεις πάλι με το ON-OFF  στο ίδιο σημείο (χωρίς να περιστρέψεις τον προγραμματιστή ) , οι στροφές ξεκινάνε πάλι από τις πολύ χαμηλές κ.ο.κ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Οπότε θα μπορούσε κάποιος να πετύχει έναν συνδυασμό πλακέτας τροφοδοσίας μοτέρ + μοτέρ + έναν φθηνό μηχανικό προγραμματιστή σαν τον παρακάτω?
http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=32259
Ή μου διαφεύγουν πολλά πράγματα ?
Από πλευράς πλακέτας τροφοδοσίας , τι περιμένουμε να βρούμε? πιθανολογώ το Com και τις 3 εντολές (δεξ-αριστ- γρήγορες) θα έχει και επαφές ταχύμετρου?

----------


## diony

Δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να ασχοληθεί κανείς σήμερα , κάποτε κάναμε μετατροπή *όλη την καλωδίωση* σε πολλές μάρκες πλυντηρίων τοποθετώντας καινούριο προγραμματιστή , και για την ακρίβεια υπήρχε και αυτοκόλλητο με τα προγράμματα στα ελληνικά , το οποίο το κολλούσαμε πίσω από το κουμπί του προγραμματιστή και έμοιαζε σαν να είχες νέο πλυντήριο

Και όλη η δουλειά κόστιζε λίγο σε σχέση με το να αγοράσει κάποιος νέα συσκευή

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αυτό που λες Diony είναι η κλασσική βαριάντα μετατροπής μηχανικού προγραμματιστή (σε μοντέλα με μοτέρ χωρίς καρβουνάκια ) που τα μετ έτρεπες επίσης με μηχανικά .
Εδώ μιλάμε για μετατροπή μοντέλου που έχει μοτέρ με καρβουνάκια (πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας ελέγχου μοτέρ ) ξέχωρα από άλλον μηχανικό προγραμματιστή .
Αναλυτικά .... εφόσον όπως λέτε μπορεί να πάρει κάποιος την πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας του μοτέρ και να την λειτουργήσει και χειροκίνητα (ας πούμε και εκτός πλυντηρίου) 
Τότε θα γινόταν και μετατροπή  με μηχανικό εγκέφαλο (χωρίς τον εργοστασιακό μηχανικό εγκέφαλο του ίδιου μοντέλου ) έτσι δεν είναι? 

Αν βλέπω κάτι ριψοκίνδυνο είναι ότι ο απλός μηχανικός εγκέφαλος (που δεν δέχεται μοτέρ με καρβουνάκια ) ως γνωστό αυτός από τις αργές στροφές περιστροφής δίνει αμέσως τις γρήγορες στροφές (εντολή ) για στύψιμο , και είναι κάτι που δεν θα "αρέσει" στην περίπτωση της πλακέτας τροφοδοσίας για μοτέρ με καρβουνάκια . (πάμε σε βαθιά νερά , μπορεί να πνιγούμε κιόλας )  :Lol:

----------


## tipos

Η πλακέτα του wfm δέχεται τάσεις που προέρχονται από τον προγραμματιστή. Ανάλογα το τί θέλει να κάνει στέλνει το ρεύμα σε οποιες επαφές της πλακέτας χρειάζεται ώστε να έχει τα ανάλογα αποτελέσματα από πλευράς περιστροφής του μοτέρ.
Γι'αυτό και πιστεύω ότι κάποιος με τις ανάλογες γνώσεις μπορεί να το κάνει, νομίζω ότι είναι εφικτό.

----------

